# Canadian Labour Day.



## MickaC (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 3, 2022)

There is one thing that I’ve done as long as I can remember, even at home as kids on Labour Day weekend.
Was watching the  “ Jerry Lewis Telethon. “ 
Never once missed it…..started on Sunday and through till the end of Monday, usually was over after supper.
The money he raised for his kids, was so heart warming.
Continued to watch into my adult years, to the very last telethon.
I still miss it.


----------

